

The perfect man is a geek with facial stubble... - skorks
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1251929/The-perfect-man-geek-facial-stubble--womens-secret-turn-ons-revealed.html

======
greenlblue
Now all I need to do is reconcile all this with all the other contradictory
stuff about what women find appealing and I'll be rolling.

